# move bees from trap to frames: rubber bands or string?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

they will probably chew away rubber bands faster than string. And now you have learned another lesson, always use frame boxes for swarm traps.


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

agreed. I have even seen one guy put a medium frame with comb inside two flower pots. Good idea.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Rubber bands for sure. They are easier to use when banding and the bees will start to remove them within a week.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

These rubber bands are what I use...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007893VM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They work good for both deep and medium frames. When putting the comb in the frames make sure to put a couple of rubber bands on the end of each frame first. Then the rubber bands can just be moved towards the center as needed. I like to put the rubber bands in a V shape on medium frames. I think these will also work in a V shape on deep frames but I am not sure. It helps to have a good size flat surface to work off of also (larger than a top cover).


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

DO Not Use the Bee Brush unless you want pissy bees stinging you. HArd lesson learned form thousands of n00b beeks.
worthless investment, laughable at best. not even good for sweeping trash into a dust pan, more chinese trash in the environment,


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

DavidZ said:


> DO Not Use the Bee Brush unless you want pissy bees stinging you. HArd lesson learned form thousands of n00b beeks.
> worthless investment, laughable at best. not even good for sweeping trash into a dust pan, more chinese trash in the environment,


Agreed,, Typically, smoke or brushing them will not be needed. Patience, precision, and #32 rubber bands will be needed (if you are using deep frames).






Here is a trap lid that was turned upside down to rubber band the comb into frames. Someone needed the frames for a super so removed them and forgot to replace them before a swarm moved in


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

now I don't really have any qualms about using rubber bands to tie in comb, I do use them, but the idea of a rubber band suddenly breaking inspires some odd pictures in my mind. Like a rubber band snapping in the mandibles of some unfortunate young house bee and sending her and a few of her compatriots up into the next box at tremendous velocity. And other, more macabre, visions.

Now that I've given y'all your nightmares for tonight, my work here is done. opcorn:


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've used both. From what I've seen the rubber bands are removed quite quickly, the string takes a while. Ive just recently started to see the cotton string being dragged out from comb tied into frames from June of this year.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Hops Brewster said:


> now I don't really have any qualms about using rubber bands to tie in comb, I do use them, but the idea of a rubber band suddenly breaking inspires some odd pictures in my mind. Like a rubber band snapping in the mandibles of some unfortunate young house bee and sending her and a few of her compatriots up into the next box at tremendous velocity. And other, more macabre, visions.
> 
> Now that I've given y'all your nightmares for tonight, my work here is done. opcorn:



Thankfully the rubber bands are so chewed up by hundreds of small bee bites that the elasticity is all but decreased to a small miniscule parting.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've done both. It won't matter to the bees. It's easier to do the rubber bands than trying to tie the string, though you can get the hang of that with practice.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I've done one whole cutout, and it was on a water meter. That makes me an Internet expert.

I stopped at Staples, on the way to the cutout and bought a pack of rubber bands that are about 1/4" wide.


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

Just an update. The little swarm my neighbor gave me is doing well. They have been in my five just over month.
I put in a frame feeder, and they have filled in quite a bit on two frames.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

DavidZ said:


> DO Not Use the Bee Brush unless you want pissy bees stinging you. HArd lesson learned form thousands of n00b beeks.
> worthless investment, laughable at best. not even good for sweeping trash into a dust pan, more chinese trash in the environment,


A bee brush or similar is a useful tool, If Used Gently!. It is good to tickle bees off of full frames, to move a runny group off of a box & back inside, so as to not squish bees. Did I mention , Gently?

You touch the bees, and they move. You sweep them, and they attack you.

Using it like a floor broom, or mop, wil make a giant piss-off, causing you to get lit up. 

I have used a 4" paint brush for that. Also, a big wad of grass. Bee brushes are much better. 

They are excellent if you are gentle and not hurrying.

For any cut-out, (this is), I find it goes better to move the comb first, bees and all. Then, dump all the bees in the box, into the hive. If the queen was on the comb, the bees will be moving in on their own. If not, you'll dump her from the lure. And they will just follow her. It looks like a gravity effect, they all run in.

As was said before, its much easier to just use a hive body, & frames.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought the trick was to turn the frame upside down then flick them off with the brush... No?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Drill several small holes through the top bar and insert a narrow rod through the hole, through the midrib of the comb and into the divided or slotted bottom bar. Leave a little sticking out above the top bar and they can be pulled out easily with pliars later. I use marking flags, cut to correct length with one end sharpened. Nothing that the bees have to chew through or carry out. I don't have to take the frame out of the hive to take the rods out. When you push the rod through the comb, you can push the comb back and forth to keep the rod through the midrib and straighten the comb from the start.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

LeifLiberty said:


> I thought the trick was to turn the frame upside down then flick them off with the brush... No?


That depends on how good your beesuit is.😲


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Uh oh. Is the "turn the frame upside down and flick them off with the brush", one of those things like telling a new airman to fetch a bottle of prop-wash?


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Is that like the touchless method, of using an air nozzle and a compressor? Why would bees get angry, if you don't even touch them?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I use the bee brush on occasion. The big mistake is trying to be gentle with it. Flick it with your wrist, you want to catch the bees off guard. Fast but with no pressure.


----------

